# App for Converting WAV to MP3, and 48K WAV to 44.1 WAV?



## Prockamanisc (May 9, 2018)

I can't seem to find anything that converts WAVs to a different sample rate, and also converts WAVs to MP3s. Can anyone recommend any?


----------



## JohnG (May 9, 2018)

I use Pro Tools or Digital Performer for changing sample rate on WAV files. They also can export to MP3 format, but if you're looking for a quick way to batch convert WAV to MP3 (and you're on a Mac), I've been using something I downloaded ages ago called "ConvertToMP3.app" 

I like it because if you create a folder full of WAV files and name it, say, "Indie Film Pitch," you can drag the icons of all the WAV files at once onto the app's icon (mine's on my desktop) and the app converts the WAV files to MP3, adding them to the same folder. Now you have a folder that contains _both_ MP3s and WAV files.


----------



## d.healey (May 9, 2018)

Reaper, probably Audacity too, and most other DAWs (I mean they are Audio Workstations so that should be a basic feature)


----------



## Prockamanisc (May 9, 2018)

I need to batch convert about 50 48K WAVs to 44.1K. Then I need to bounce those out to MP3.


----------



## d.healey (May 9, 2018)

Prockamanisc said:


> I need to batch convert about 50 48K WAVs to 44.1K. Then I need to bounce those out to MP3.


Reaper can do both things in one go. Send the files to me if you like and I can do it for you if you're not familiar with Reaper.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (May 9, 2018)

Have you tried xmedia recode? It's what Steinberg recommends (and it's free). I'm not sure if it does sample rate conversion but it definitely does batch sample rate conversion. For batch sample rate and bit depth changes I normally use RX.


----------



## Prockamanisc (May 9, 2018)

How would I do it in RX?


----------



## mgpqa1 (May 9, 2018)

I found this via Google: https://www.izotope.com/en/support/knowledge-base/what-is-batch-processing-and-how-do-i-use-it.html


----------



## Prockamanisc (May 9, 2018)

I installed a trial of Reaper and it was super easy to use. Thanks a lot! maybe if the trial runs out and I need to do it again, I'll go with RX.


----------



## heisenberg (May 9, 2018)

Sound Devices has the free Wave Agent. It is nerdy but you can do a lot of conversion related stuff to audio files.


----------

